# Casa Chiffon half price



## JCO (Dec 4, 2013)

http://www.joann.com/casa-collection-chiffon-many-colors/zprd_08528820a.html

$3.99 / yard @ JoAnn's.
Just sayin'.


----------



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

May I have another clue ?


----------



## JCO (Dec 4, 2013)

Used in projection effects to produce a hologram-like effect. Comparable to AtmosFearFX's Hollusion material but more economical, even at full price. Currently $3.99 / yard. Demo here:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNDygXqmIgA


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

what color(s) give the best holographic effect?

tia

amk


----------



## JCO (Dec 4, 2013)

annamarykahn said:


> what color(s) give the best holographic effect?
> 
> tia
> 
> amk


I used PLATINUM in the video above, can't say for any others.


----------

